# What look do you prefer in a woman



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, if you are in a long term relationship / marriage, what sort of look do you prefer in a partner most of the time. 

Casual: by that I mean someone who doesn't put any particular effort into makeup / clothing. I don't mean intentionally ugly or anything, but comfortable clothes and minimal hairstyling / makeup to minimize time / effort. 

Stylish: Here I mean someone who chooses clothes to enhance her appearance, even if they are not the most comfortable / practical, and someone who puts a lot of effort into hair / makeup.

By most of the time, I'd still count it as preferring "casual" if you occasionally like to get dressed up to go out for a special occasion.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you are in a long term relationship / marriage, what sort of look do you prefer in a partner most of the time.
> 
> Casual: by that I mean someone who doesn't put any particular effort into makeup / clothing. I don't mean intentionally ugly or anything, but comfortable clothes and minimal hairstyling / makeup to minimize time / effort.
> 
> ...


*If I have to name a woman who I'd absolutely flip over is none other than The Talk's Julie Chen!

Articulate, educated, and altruistic! And dresses quite nicely whether it's either stylish or casual!

It's just her entire "package" and the way she handles it!*


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

uhtred said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you are in a long term relationship / marriage, what sort of look do you prefer in a partner most of the time. ....


*Naked is the look I prefer.* 

When not naked, then I guess casual.

I always thought that the housewife in smart dress, fancy apron and pearls cooking dinner looked a little out of place, even on TV.

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/638/2004/1600/father%20knows%20best.jpg


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Casual.

I find men who are dressed up and smelling of cologne a total turn-off. It takes a wedding or a funeral to put my guy into a suit, and that's exactly how I like it.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> *Naked is the look I prefer.*
> 
> When not naked, then I guess casual.
> 
> ...


Casual naked. With a "come hither" look.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Classy, to complement my not so classy academic looks. Or super casual to demonstrate her perfect shape. She trends towards super casual most times.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I almost always prefer casual. It seems that there are always better ways to spend the time she would have spent looking stylish. 

Its not that I don't notice stylish, its very nice to look at, but I don't prefer it in someone I'm spending time with. (Watching attractive Italian women walk by my cafe table is fine...)


----------



## Duguesclin (Jan 18, 2014)

Natural, not painted.
Comfortably dressed.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am in for the stylish category... I woman dressed up looking her best is an awesome sight to behold


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't understand why you pose the question as a choice between two extremes.

An example would be, if a woman has (and maintains) a good quality haircut then the styling required is minimal and her hair will always look great. 

IDK, perhaps men do not understand the level of effort required for a particular look or style?


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

Definitely stylish, by the definition given in the OP. I see it happening all the time, but why would anyone, man or woman, purposely choose clothes that don't enhance their appearance?? And no, stylish does not equal uncomfortable, per se.

Casual, as defined supra = minimal or no effort. Cheers. I perceive that as a precursor for other fields in life. Slackers are not attractive to me.

And that goes for men too. BTW, GF would not even dream of letting me step outside the door badly dressed (work history in men's fashion so she has a keen eye...). But that is never my intention anyway.

If casual meant, "stylish yet comfortable", that would be an entirely different ballgame.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

When I go out of the house I dress nice, all pulled together. Hair, makeup, cute flattering clothes, matching accessories etc. I got my first real glimpse of how I might be viewed by others thanks to my husband. We met on a VERY impromptu first date. I was out running errands in the town he lived in when he said "let's meet". I had a red silky blouse on, navy pinstriped skirt and matching navy pinstriped heels with a red accent flower on them. Later, he told me his immediate impression of me as I walked toward him at the restaurant was that I was a "hoity toity" (no clue how to spell that term) aka stuck up snob, rich Biotch. He was sure I had a new Mercedes in the parking lot and was going to be a high maintence chick. 

I was mortified later to hear this first impression, and am afraid how many other people have been drawn to that conclusion about me. He said the second we started talking he knew his first opinion was wrong (I'm a mass spaz). When I am home I am super casual. My parents taught me to always look nice when out in public. So I would say I'm overall in the middle. Hubby doesn't mind casual one bit, but he loves me all dressed up too.

As for what I like him to be in, casual for the most part, but nice button down shirt and sexy jeans for going out. Dress pants and dress shirt for more formal things. We like to both look nice, and are well suited that way.


----------



## Celtic (Apr 7, 2017)

I like my women to look intelligent.

I know that's almost a cheat answer but the two poll choices felt like two extremes with no real middle ground. Before meeting my current partner I dated women who wore casual to the point of looking like slobs. Their hoodies were creased, trainers dirty, hair unkept and they'd walk with their faces down to the ground like sulking children. I also dated women who were stylish to the point of being fake. Layers of make up, an overuse of perfume that led to coughing fits, expensive shoes that limited movement and a "holier than thou" attitude which was a massive turn off. Both looks made the women seem unintelligent.

My current partner looks intelligent. She can wear an old pair of jeans and a flannel shirt around the house but still look amazingly hot. She can wear high heels and a little black dress when we go out and looks fantasticly sophisticated and sexy. The big deal for me is that she doesn't fall into either extreme and doesn't allow her appearance to dictate her behaviour and attitude. She can adopt a certain style when needed but she always remains her usual intelligent self.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

I like my women to be confident in whatever they wear. As long as they are comfortable with themselves, they will look great. 

My impression of women who are always stylish is that they tend to be vain and somewhat narcissistic as well. I don't like women who are so self centered.


----------



## Dr. Stupid (Dec 8, 2016)

I like my husband the way that he looked after coming off the field after a football game, but since he's retired from football, I'll settle for nothing but boxers after a good workout. 

I presume that's not the answer you were looking for. I couldn't help myself. I couldn't keep my nose out of your business. 0


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Celtic said:


> My current partner looks intelligent. She can wear an old pair of jeans and a flannel shirt around the house but still look amazingly hot. She can wear high heels and a little black dress when we go out and looks fantasticly sophisticated and sexy. The big deal for me is that she doesn't fall into either extreme and doesn't allow her appearance to dictate her behaviour and attitude. She can adopt a certain style when needed but she always remains her usual intelligent self.


This sort of describes me. I don't look like a slob, even at home, unless I'm ill. We do have days where we don't get dressed and spend the whole day cuddling on the couch in our pajamas, but even then I tend to wear decent looking lounge pants, a clean t-shirt and put my hair in a neat ponytail. But I don't really "dress up" either, unless the occasion calls for it. I wear jeans and cute tops to work every day. Sensible shoes because there's always a chance I'll find myself walking through a construction site. On the weekends, it's more of the same, but slightly more casual - jeans and flannel or a sweater, shorts and a t-shirt, etc. There are certainly times you'll find me decked out in my hunting or fishing gear, shooting shirt and briar-proof khakis, or mud boots and an old barn coat for Jeeping - with or without a ball cap. But, I'm also happy to throw on a dress and cute shoes, or a smart suit, or an evening gown, as necessary to the occasion. I wear makeup every day, but strive for a more natural look, even when we're dressing up to go out or attend an event. I'm a sucker for toenail polish and red lipstick. 

My SO is the male equivalent. Fairly casual but neat day-to-day with better, or not, specific to the occasion. It's a good match, and we're both happy with the way the other presents themselves.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to love it when my husband and I were dating and he'd wear good pants (not jeans), business shirt and tie...sigh. Now it takes a wedding/funeral to get him into a suit, lol.

Myself, I'm casual at home but always nicely dressed, hair/makeup done when I leave the house. At home though, hair up in a messy bun, active wear...no makeup, lol.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> *Naked is the look I prefer.*
> 
> When not naked, then I guess casual.
> 
> ...


And it looks like she is only serving hot dogs.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

My style is very simple and classic. I am not trendy at all. I'm into solid colors, nice fitting clothes.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Celtic said:


> I like my women to look intelligent.
> 
> I know that's almost a cheat answer but the two poll choices felt like two extremes with no real middle ground. Before meeting my current partner I dated women who wore casual to the point of looking like slobs. Their hoodies were creased, trainers dirty, hair unkept and they'd walk with their faces down to the ground like sulking children. I also dated women who were stylish to the point of being fake. Layers of make up, an overuse of perfume that led to coughing fits, expensive shoes that limited movement and a "holier than thou" attitude which was a massive turn off. Both looks made the women seem unintelligent.
> 
> My current partner looks intelligent. She can wear an old pair of jeans and a flannel shirt around the house but still look amazingly hot. She can wear high heels and a little black dress when we go out and looks fantasticly sophisticated and sexy. The big deal for me is that she doesn't fall into either extreme and doesn't allow her appearance to dictate her behaviour and attitude. She can adopt a certain style when needed but she always remains her usual intelligent self.


I take this to mean what I've always understood to be looking "smart."

I mostly pursue something that is a cross between casual and stylish. I'm not a slave to fashion and trends, but I want to look good and feel comfortable at the same time. If I'm just hanging around the house, I'll wear lounge pants or leggings with a cute t-shirt, but I always shower (I feel gross without it) and I'll usually wear my hair up and no makeup. Presentable enough if I have to run to the grocery store. (Although I will admit that if I'm spending the weekend with Real Estate, which is pretty much every weekend, if we don't have plans, we've been known to spend an entire day in/out of our pajamas. If you asked him his favorite style on me, I'm pretty sure he would say naked.) If I'm intending on going somewhere, I'll dress it up a little--I always look put together--but I'm still casual. I'm not wearing heels and a dressy dress everywhere with full-on makeup, but I might wear a casual swing dress with leggings and boots with a heel, and some natural-looking make-up. I'll look cute and Tim Gunn would certainly approve, but I'm not walking a runway.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I listed extremes just to simplify. I agree that there is a scale, just not sure how to put that in a question.



Red Sonja said:


> I don't understand why you pose the question as a choice between two extremes.
> 
> An example would be, if a woman has (and maintains) a good quality haircut then the styling required is minimal and her hair will always look great.
> 
> IDK, perhaps men do not understand the level of effort required for a particular look or style?


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you are in a long term relationship / marriage, what sort of look do you prefer in a partner most of the time.
> 
> Casual: by that I mean someone who doesn't put any particular effort into makeup / clothing. I don't mean intentionally ugly or anything, but comfortable clothes and minimal hairstyling / makeup to minimize time / effort.
> 
> ...


*
Married 50 years. Looks change. The inner person is always beautiful if you can see with your heart.*


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

My W always dresses very stylish (former model) when leaving the house for an editor's meeting or whatnot. But as soon as she gets home, the first thing that comes off is the bra, followed by changing into casual clothes and letting her hair down.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband says, 'You do you, boo...' 

His preferred look is someone comfortable in their skin and/or chosen attire. Out of the house, my make-up is done, hair down. I like wearing dresses, skirts, heels but it depends on what we're doing. He likes me without makeup, which is when we're home, hair pulled back. But he compliments me more frequently in the outfits I wear to work. 

I bought a dress for an interview, then went to a shoe store. A young woman was assisting me, we were chatting about my upcoming interview and I'd found shoes to go with dress. Store owner heard conversation and asked to see the outfit. He commented, 'Whoa, knock out..!' She looked at him. He told her, 'Combined with confidence, that's what it's about, men like confidence...' He seemed to be giving her advise and also seemed convinced I'd get the job. 

Granted, the purpose of the new outfit was in fact to help me feel more confident / sassy at the interview... not necessarily that I was already full of confidence. I did a quick dress rehearsal at home and showed hubs the outfit. He was painting at the time, stopped, declared 'Foxy!' and momentarily forgot he had paint on his hands ...which ended up as a playful chase around the house.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

uhtred said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you are in a long term relationship / marriage, what sort of look do you prefer in a partner most of the time.
> 
> Casual: by that I mean someone who doesn't put any particular effort into makeup / clothing. I don't mean intentionally ugly or anything, but comfortable clothes and minimal hairstyling / makeup to minimize time / effort.
> 
> ...


My girlfriend doesn't wear much makeup, as she doesn't really need to as a natural beauty. However, her casual dress is a bit of a disappointment, as I dated very "stylish" or "high-class" women in the past, ex-wife also included. Current girlfriend dresses more conservatively, where as I prefer if she dressed up more and wore those sexy high heels. But alas she has many other virtues that makes me over-look these "flaws"


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I will gladly stick with casual. At the extreme end of it, "stylish" goes along with high maintenance.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My girlfriend is currently decorating some of the empty rooms in my house.(Shout out to @MJJEAN)She bought so much paint and accessories that the salesman threw in a pair of painters overalls which she is wearing as I type along with a little white painters cap.
She would give a dead man wood.


----------

